# pure-ftp and resume

## cmay4

I have pure-ftpd set up and it is working very nice.  However, I can't seem to get it to support auto-resume.  Has anyone else done this?  The documentation isn't clear whether it even supports this.  Thanks,

Chuck

----------

## delta407

"Auto-resume" would be a feature of the client, and I'm pretty sure it supports resuming.

----------

## kipper

Are you talking about auto-resuming uploads or downloads?  Downloads would be a setting in your client.  For resuming uploads you have to set you permissions for the files in your upload directory.  Not sure exactly where, but the docs on the pure-ftpd homepage do talk about this.

cheers,

kipper

----------

